# Rockpile



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

FYI: *Toronto's Newest All Ages Hard Rock Venue* is the Rockpile!

Exclaim News: With the Death of Toronto's Big Bop, Rock Pile Keeps All-Ages Tradition Alive and Kicking


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

My band played there a few weeks ago. Not a pleasant experience, more the promoter than the venue. Though the location didn;t help.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, they booked the LA Guns to play a show there?


----------

